# Silly Sleepers



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pits are notorious for their silly sleeping positions and how they like to sit. Kangol has sat on his butt since he was 13 weeks old. Thats just how he prefers to sit I guess. Although it is super weird to walk in living room and he is just kicking it on the couch by himself, propped up that way, watching TV. He will look over and then continue watching Fox News. Very strange but comical. My mom rolls her eyes now when I take pics of him b/c he is ALWAYS in the same position but it cracks me up. 6000+ pics of the White Animal "sittin here like this."
So I started photoshopping in some things to change up the scenery. Anyway, please post your dog's silly sleeping positions!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL little old man i see :rofl: !!! I'd love to watch the Fox News with ya Mr Kangol lol!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> LOL little old man i see :rofl: !!! I'd love to watch the Fox News with ya Mr Kangol lol!


LOL... He will totally sit on the couch with his arm propped on your shoulder like you are on a date. Its hilarious!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Super cute pics  Dosia gets silly like that too


































Little brat hiding in the blankets









Marley's a dork too 

















Sometimes they lay on each other


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I love the photoshopping hahaha

I have a an average one lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*LOVE the blanket picture. Your babies are super cute. Love the pit bull hamburger too. LOL you have pit bull floor-- lots of various items all over... A girl after my own heart! Hahaha... I have a basket for my son's toys and one for Kangaroo and Camo's toys; however, not one of them puts their toys away when finished. *:woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Adorable baby!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

These are all so adorabull! I love them


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

haha OP those are the cutest pics i've seen in a long time.
heres tiva


----------



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

LMAO these dogs are sick  LOVES IT!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> LOL... He will totally sit on the couch with his arm propped on your shoulder like you are on a date. Its hilarious!


LOL! He's a stud! I like you Kangol  Do you like to watch Animal Planet Channel? :rofl:


----------



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Pits are notorious for their silly sleeping positions and how they like to sit. Kangol has sat on his butt since he was 13 weeks old. Thats just how he prefers to sit I guess. Although it is super weird to walk in living room and he is just kicking it on the couch by himself, propped up that way, watching TV. He will look over and then continue watching Fox News. Very strange but comical. My mom rolls her eyes now when I take pics of him b/c he is ALWAYS in the same position but it cracks me up. 6000+ pics of the White Animal "sittin here like this."
> So I started photoshopping in some things to change up the scenery. Anyway, please post your dog's silly sleeping positions!


Kangol is hilarious. He looks like a pit frog!


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

My state of doglessness prevents me from posting a photo of a sleeping dog so ummmm. Pretend? 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

lol, you all have some great photos.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> LOL! He's a stud! I like you Kangol  Do you like to watch Animal Planet Channel? :rofl:


*I do but I rarely watch TV-- no time! My 2yr old likes Pit bulls and parolees he calls it his "puppy show." Animal Planet stays on for the White Animal when I'm not home though. 
*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> haha OP those are the cutest pics i've seen in a long time.
> heres tiva


Tiva is a doll! How old? She is down for the count! :goodpost:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> I love the photoshopping hahaha
> 
> I have a an average one lol.


*What is it with pits and hanging their heads off the couch or bed? That can't feel good on their neck!! Kangol always does that and I'm always afraid all the blood will rush to his head so I move him. He never even stirs either.
Classic pit and post!!*:goodpost:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

blackjer said:


>


*You have some snuggle bugs! Very sweet pics!*:woof:


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *LOVE the blanket picture. Your babies are super cute. Love the pit bull hamburger too. LOL you have pit bull floor-- lots of various items all over... A girl after my own heart! Hahaha... I have a basket for my son's toys and one for Kangaroo and Camo's toys; however, not one of them puts their toys away when finished. *:woof:


Thanks. OMG the day Dosia was in that blanket I almost had a heart attack. There's a thread in the gen discussion called Dosia is missing. The little brat hid in there and wouldn't come out cause he didn't want to get up and Im running around in tears calling ,my friends thinking he was lost or stolen. I swear that boy lol.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Tiva is a doll! How old? She is down for the count! :goodpost:


those were taken when she was really young. she just turned 7 months.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

FLY-SkY said:


>


So beautiful, Fly Sky!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *I do but I rarely watch TV-- no time! My 2yr old likes Pit bulls and parolees he calls it his "puppy show." Animal Planet stays on for the White Animal when I'm not home though.
> *


OMG i love that show! 
That's cute, his "puppy show" :rofl:


----------



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *You have some snuggle bugs! Very sweet pics!*:woof:


Thanks.

Ernie was 10 weeks old when i brought him home and allie was nearing the end of her first heat cycle (she was about 10 months). She ended up having a false pregnancy, i believe because he was a little puppy. They still sleep like that today, and ernie is twice her size! She is now 18 months and hes coming up on one year old.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *What is it with pits and hanging their heads off the couch or bed? That can't feel good on their neck!! Kangol always does that and I'm always afraid all the blood will rush to his head so I move him. He never even stirs either.
> Classic pit and post!!*:goodpost:


they hang their heads off furniture because those lovely heads are so big!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

*funny pics thru the year...*

Cujo is such the character!


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

Heres a Couple more of SkY


----------

